# 1936 Elgin Bluebird project



## Whizzerpro

Well my friends.  Here we go again but this time is not a Silver King Wingbar.  This time it's an Elgin Bluebird that needs a lot of TLC and help.  I know it's not easy to do it but i'll try to do my best as always.  Thanks for all of you cabers always ready to help.  My wish to to see this "bird" resurrect and fly again.


----------



## Whizzerpro

I'm a newbie learning about this bikes.  Any advice will be welcome.


----------



## fordmike65

@Velocipedist Co.


----------



## stoney

Looking forward to seeing progress as it happens on this one. I wasn't sure I could even do an Elgin Blackhawk/Falcon (bike in my avatar)from a bare frame.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

Good luck. Always interesting and informative to watch these builds progress, and it don't get any better then a Bluebird.


----------



## 1motime

You have a pretty good pile to start with.  Good luck!  If you like doing things yourself you are going to have lots of fun     Sorta jealous


----------



## MEKANIXFIX

Hola W nice to see another birb to flying again good luck!!!


----------



## Pauliemon

Good luck! You're in the right place for help. It can be frustrating at times but it's mainly fun. Like my wife says, "don't throw it!". Wise advise.


----------



## 1motime

If you throw it you risk it breaking.  Good advice!


----------



## Hammerhead

Love the look of these. Will be watching to progress of this refurbishment. Good luck.
Hammerhead


----------



## Whizzerpro

Making some progress.  A lot of work still to do but I’m happy to see some progress.


----------



## Freqman1

Whizzerpro said:


> Making some progress.  A lot of work still to do but I’m happy to see some progress.
> 
> View attachment 1204180
> 
> View attachment 1204182
> 
> View attachment 1204183
> 
> View attachment 1204185




These pics show why a Skylark rack will not work without modification. The part that mounts to the seat stays has to be longer plus it is flared slightly for a BB. V/r Shawn


----------



## then8j

Did you get new rims or just cleaned them up?


----------



## Whizzerpro

Freqman1 said:


> These pics show why a Skylark rack will not work without modification. The part that mounts to the seat stays has to be longer plus it is flared slightly for a BB. V/r Shawn



That's true Shawn.  I'll post the rack fix when finished.


----------



## Whizzerpro

then8j said:


> Did you get new rims or just cleaned them up?



Those are another set of rims.


----------



## Whizzerpro

The bird keeps progressing.


----------



## Whizzerpro

Whizzerpro said:


> That's true Shawn.  I'll post the rack fix when finished.



Working on the rack.


----------



## catfish

Nice progress


----------



## Whizzerpro

catfish said:


> Nice progress



Thank you Catfish.


----------



## GTs58

Oh man, is that blood on the floor? I hate it when that happens. lol


----------



## Whizzerpro

GTs58 said:


> Oh man, is that blood on the floor? I hate it when that happens. lol



Hahahaha.  It's just paint.


----------



## Whizzerpro

*Rayzway310, Look how your bird is progressing.   *


----------



## OZ1972

Going go be great !!! , nice work


----------



## Whizzerpro

OZ1972 said:


> Going go be great !!! , nice work



I’m doing my best. Thank you.


----------



## Hammerhead

Coming together nicely. AWESOME work!
Hammerhead


----------



## Whizzerpro

Thank you Hammerhead.


----------



## Whizzerpro

Still working on my bluebird.


----------



## Whizzerpro

Speedo cable


----------



## Whizzerpro

I still need to find a leaf spring seat to replace this ladies tool box.  I hope to have the money when it appears. Lol.


----------



## PlasticNerd

That’s looking fantastic!! I’m jealous, keep us updated, Gary


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

Amazing. Nice job Rudy !


----------



## MEKANIXFIX

Hi stay safe Mr Whizzer*!* it's nice to see the bird in progress jut keeping the good job and posting more pics*!*


----------



## OZ1972

Very nice work !!!!


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

nice work on the functional switch


----------



## Whizzerpro

More progress with my bluebird.


----------



## Whizzerpro

Whizzerpro said:


> More progress with my bluebird.  View attachment 1322465
> 
> View attachment 1322466
> 
> View attachment 1322468





Whizzerpro said:


> More progress with my bluebird.  View attachment 1322465
> 
> View attachment 1322466
> 
> View attachment 1322468



I made this headlight reflector from a bigger one.


----------



## Whizzerpro

I’m getting closer to my goal of restoring my Bluebird.  It’s not easy but I’m almost reaching the finish line. I’m not going to stop until finished.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX

Whizzerpro said:


> I’m getting closer to my goal of restoring my Bluebird.  It’s not easy but I’m almost reaching the finish line. I’m not going to stop until finished.
> 
> View attachment 1400781
> 
> View attachment 1400782
> 
> View attachment 1400783
> 
> View attachment 1400784
> 
> View attachment 1400785
> 
> View attachment 1400786
> 
> View attachment 1400787
> 
> View attachment 1400788
> 
> View attachment 1400789
> 
> View attachment 1400790
> 
> View attachment 1400791
> 
> View attachment 1400792
> 
> View attachment 1400793



Saludos! It's looking very nice and great job done w the seat*!*


----------



## 1motime

Looks like you are just about there.  Nice mock up!  Even a bit of color for inspiration?  Nice seat!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX

Hello I saw some "azul" at the rear fender???


----------



## Freqman1

Looks like you’re about there but what’s up with the speedometer? Is it just not seated in the tank or the wrong one? Take care of that, plating, paint, and pinstripe to call it a day. Can’t wait to see it finished. V/r Shawn


----------



## Whizzerpro

Yes.  A little test of blue paint for inspirational purposes.  I can’t wait to see it completely restored.


----------



## Whizzerpro

Reaching the finish line.  I’m happy to see how this bicycle is getting back to life. It takes a lot of time and effort but worth it.  😊


----------



## OSCAR...N...

Ruddy Congratulations.!!.. 👍  🤝  👍 

Beautiful Elgin B.B...

Voy aTiii..Nice & Beautiful bike. 👀🥰👀👏👏🤝👍🤝


----------



## catfish

Looking good!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX

Whizzerpro said:


> Reaching the finish line.  I’m happy to see how this bicycle is getting back to life. It takes a lot of time and effort but worth it.  😊
> 
> View attachment 1498086
> 
> View attachment 1498087
> 
> View attachment 1498088
> 
> View attachment 1498089
> 
> View attachment 1498090
> 
> View attachment 1498091



HOLA SALUDOS & CONGRATS DEMUESTRELE AL MUNDO DE LOS CICLISTAS QUE EN PUERTO RICO TENEMOS PODER, DE HACER VOLAR DE NUEVO A ESTA HERMOSA "BIRD BIKE" HI CONGRATS FOR THIS BEAUTIFUL BIRD BIKE, THIS BIRD ITS CAME BACK TO LIFE AND READY TO FLY AGAIN*!*


----------



## vince72

Great looking bike!


----------



## Boris

You, my friend, are a true master! Beautiful work!


----------



## vincev




----------



## Whizzerpro

From gray primer to red primer. 😊


----------



## 1motime

Your bike looks great!  Nice lineup on a sunny day!


----------



## OZ1972

Man you do nice work , love the bike !!!!!!!!


----------

